# Herr Wins Mid Ohio in STaSIS Audi A4



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Lexington, OH-- Chip Herr drove his brand new STaSIS Audi A4 to the top of the podium at the Mid Ohio SPEED World Challenge Weekend Presented by Trenton Forging Quality Formed Solutions. In its maiden race Herr’s #17 STaSIS Audi A4 shot from second position on the grid to lead going into turn one. From there Herr held off the field, weathering three restarts due to full course yellows. The rest of the STaSIS team did not disappoint. Rookie Jeff Courtney and veteran “Fast” Freddy Baker starting in 8th and 9th position respectively, moved through the field to finish 4th and 5th, putting all three Audis in the top five. 
* Full Story *


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Herr Wins Mid Ohio in STaSIS Audi A4 ([email protected])*

That is just awesome to see the Audi's doing so well in the Speed world challenge races.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Stasis and Fred Baker Audi


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

Anybody got the specs on these cars?


----------



## acroracer (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Herr Wins Mid Ohio in STaSIS Audi A4 ([email protected])*

i was wondering if u guys would know about it.. i wanna know what kind of modifications they have to those engines? and whats the permited bhp on those cars???


----------



## wob_vento (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Herr Wins Mid Ohio in STaSIS Audi A4 (acroracer)*

check out http://www.stasisengineering.com they have the specs of one of i think their older cars but it should give you somewhat of an idea. You can also call or e-mail them to try and find out.


----------



## Al_ (May 9, 2004)

Random or hijack? you decide
Cunningham (realtime racing) lives a few miles from here. I sealcoated his driveway a few years ago.


----------

